# Clamp Meter



## Littlejim82 (Sep 7, 2008)

Looking for a good clamp meter I saw the Fluke ones. Any suggestions


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

What's the intended purpose of the meter? There's alot out there. What's your price range?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd suggest starting with nothing less than a 33.


----------



## Littlejim82 (Sep 7, 2008)

residentail and some commercial use use I would like to spend between 50 to 80


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Littlejim82 said:


> residentail and some commercial use use I would like to spend between 50 to 80


I don't think you'll get much of a Fluke for that. :no:


----------



## Littlejim82 (Sep 7, 2008)

willing to be a fluke I looked at a couple the range is like 100 and up.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

50 to 80 WHAT??? Dollars?????

Good tools cost money for a reason, they are reliable and should last if properly cared for. Cheap tools aren't/don't.

Try Ebay and a Fluke 33 one of the best made for the money IMO.

I prefer the older style

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fluke-33-clamp-multimeter-meter-True-RMS-CLEAN-NR_W0QQitemZ280264874743QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280264874743&_trkparms=72%3A1163%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Littlejim82 (Sep 7, 2008)

thanks Brian


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

WARNING: Fluke doesn't service meters that are out of production. So if you have a problem with a 33, you're SOL. Been there, done that.


----------



## Littlejim82 (Sep 7, 2008)

Just saw that on fluke.com


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Littlejim82 said:


> residentail and some commercial use use I would like to spend between 50 to 80


 
A T-5 600 will cost you $105 at a wholesaler, good luck.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Sears even sells the T-5's.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

My 33 has been in use 15 years no issues and calibrated every year. As some of you know I use more than this clamp on but it is my mainstay.

I buy and try them and pass them on to employees the features and location of control buttons are the best feature of this meter.


----------



## Littlejim82 (Sep 7, 2008)

I am going to sears


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

I use a craftsman Clamp meter I believe it is made by fluke, it's been extremely accurate for me atleast when compared to other workers fluke meters its usually dead on. I believe Craftsman has them for under 100 bucks for a 400A


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Fluke doesn't brand their meters, if it doesn't say Fluke it isn't fluke!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I agree. $50-$80 will NOT buy you ANYTHING you'd want to work with if you do this for a living. 

Open the wallet and get you a T5. Awesome all around meter.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> Fluke doesn't brand their meters, if it doesn't say Fluke it isn't fluke!


 
IBM has blue Fluke Metrers that say IBM, not sure how long ago they were made???


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I have seen older Phillips/Fluke meters too...but I don't think they re-brand their test tools anymore...


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

LittleJim,

At the top of this page is a link to Ideal's "Clamp Meter Selection Guide". If Ideal is one of the manufacturer's on your list, it might be worth checking out.

http://www.aikencolon.com/Clamp-Meters_c_909-1.html

Good Luck.

Chris


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I just bought the tight sight 61-766 Ideal clamp meter. I like it quite a bit, except for the hold button is located right where my hand naturally sits to open the clamp.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Fluke doesn't service meters out of production? Where in the heck did you hear that???? Tell me what you want serviced and I will point you in the right direction. I don't know where some of you fella's come up with this:blink:


----------



## Littlejim82 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks Chris :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

76nemo said:


> Fluke doesn't service meters out of production? Where in the heck did you hear that???? Tell me what you want serviced and I will point you in the right direction. I don't know where some of you fella's come up with this:blink:


When my 33 went kerflooie and they (Fluke) said they could only give me $25 credit towards the purchase of a 333.

So I just bought another 33 off of fleabay for $40.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

*Fluke.... or better?*

Here's what I've found out in the last month or so.......


Fluke makes a high-dollar, quality product, NO arguments. 

Now, after saying that, in the last week somehow JJ (Jason) has put AC Tool Supply in the top 5 search engine results for Fluke's Thermal Imagers. He has spent hours optimizing the site, but this high ranking for "thermal imagers" was just dumb luck. Not that I'm complaining. 

Anyhow, we're doing eveything we can to get these thermal imagers, however, because of the madness surrounding these tools we've been exposed to another manufacturer that seems to be stealing the light from Fluke regarding the imagers as well as other tools...... *Extech.*


If you guys have any experience with *ANY *Extech tools, etc. please let me know what you though/think of it. It's so hard to find quality competitors to go up against the big boys like Fluke.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Extech is a company from the north east that has their products made in China where the factory they have them made also makes the same products under a different label. If you look on ebay you'll see some of the same products they sell being sold under very generic terms and different colors, for less $$.

I picked up an Extech a while back and it came with tons of features for the money. I also sent it back because it had a glitch in it and I didn't trust it. I don't know if the one I got was just bad luck or what, but I sent it back and ordered a different meter by another brand. I'd buy extech again though, just not their meters. It felt like a quality product and the menus were nice, but it did have a "cheap" feel to it with the neon orange plastic housing.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I have an Extech megger, and it has done all I have asked of it.


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a couple different meters. I have a large fluke Multimeter I use for testing, a fluke clamp meter that I really don't get much use out of anymore, and a T5-1000 that I use daily. I really like the Fluke meters and don't think I would go with any other brand. Having said that, I have worked with a couple of people that owned the Ideal clamp meters and they really liked them. I have used their meters a few times and they seemed like good meters as well. I am just stuck in my ways!! I think that you get what you pay for. In my opinion the T5-1000 is about as versatile of a meter as you can get and it is pretty comfortable to carry around a jobsite in your back pocket!!!!


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Aiken Colon said:


> Here's what I've found out in the last month or so.......
> 
> 
> Fluke makes a high-dollar, quality product, NO arguments.
> ...


 
Pardon my question, but you think EXTECH is stealing some light off of Fluke?:blink: What other forums or articles are you viewing?

I have an Extech phase sequencer, and it's done it's job.

Comparing Extech to Fluke????? Do want the simplicity of a Ford Focus, or the security of a Volvo? I had to chuckle hearing the two of them being compared side-by-side:icon_wink:

Nothing against Extech. I am just saying you are comparing two different planets. Can you tell me of a company that out does Fluke in thermal imaging technology, honestly?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

76nemo said:


> .....Can you tell me of a company that out does Fluke in thermal imaging technology, honestly?


FLIR.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

480sparky said:


> FLIR.


Okay, I'll bite. Are you being serious????


----------



## Yillis (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.toolbarn.com/product/greenlee/07593/


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

76:

I have been in the IR business for 30 years, FLIR is an excellent camera as is Mikron.

Basically the field of IR and the cameras utilized are so much better that anything we first used that just about any camera does an acceptable job. All the other features, different pallets, storage meter and resolution are all icing on the cake.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

76nemo said:


> Okay, I'll bite. Are you being serious????


Yes.

Maybe you're thinking Fluke does more with IR _for an electrican_.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

brian john said:


> 76:
> 
> I have been in the IR business for 30 years, FLIR is an excellent camera as is Mikron.
> 
> Basically the field of IR and the cameras utilized are so much better that anything we first used that just about any camera does an acceptable job. All the other features, different pallets, storage meter and resolution are all icing on the cake.


 

Guess I came off wrong. Nothing against FLIR or Mikron by ANY means. It's just from what I have reviewed, Fluke's progress in the field of TI seems to be about 2 or 3 laps ahead of the race. I am sorry, I didn't mean to come off sounding in a negative fashion with anything to do with Extech/FLIR. It just looks like they aren't at the speed Fluke has accelerated to in quality.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

FLIR was formed in 1978 and Raytek, a Fluke owned company since 1963, not that it makes them any better.

The Extech imager is the new compact imager from FLIR with the Extech name on it.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Yes.
> 
> Maybe you're thinking Fluke does more with IR _for an electrican_.


 

I don't care what they do for any other field Ken


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Yillis said:


> http://www.toolbarn.com/product/greenlee/07593/


 

and,....................????????


----------



## Yillis (Apr 21, 2008)

It was my suggestion, because it's what I use, and I enjoy.


----------



## Yillis (Apr 21, 2008)

Actually Greenlee has a fully automatic clamp meter as well, and from using my boss's, I like making sure I'm looking for...what I'm looking for.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

Hey Brian John, I know you are in the IR biz, have you looked at any of the Fluke thermal imagers? What do you think? In one of your previous posts you said you used FLIR cameras


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Yillis said:


> It was my suggestion, because it's what I use, and I enjoy.


Once these guys get on a topic they dont think anything else exists. They are talking about imaging even though the thread topic is clamp meters, you bring up a clamp meter and everyone looks at you funny. :001_huh: [Just kidding around 76 and 480 :thumbsup: ]

That looks like a decent clamp meter for the money. I prefer the fluke T5 because it has attached leads, and changable tips - for not that much more money.

~Matt


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I have a Fluke 337...all around great meter! I love it! However I did have a Fluke 321 clamp meter and the banana jack broke off of the circuit board inside the meter. I took it to Fluke electronics Canada and they said that they did not repair the 321/322 clamp meters and similar to a previous post offered me a credit for a new meter. I was not too impressed with the quality of the 321/322 meters...And I do have to say that the older Fluke clamp meters (grey colour) seemed a bit more durable than the new 335-337 meters. But as far as safety, accuracy and customer service goes...Fluke is the best. I wan't to get myself a T5-1000 for every day use as the 337 is a little big to carry all the time.:thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Once these guys get on a topic they dont think anything else exists. They are talking about imaging even though the thread topic is clamp meters, you bring up a clamp meter and everyone looks at you funny. :001_huh: [Just kidding around 76 and 480 :thumbsup: ]
> 
> That looks like a decent clamp meter for the money. I prefer the fluke T5 because it has attached leads, and changable tips - for not that much more money.
> 
> ~Matt


 
Most guys I work with carry a T-5 because of its size and capability, I use the T pro+ for voltage and a 322 clamp for amp reading.


----------



## electricphil (Sep 1, 2008)

i would go with the fluke cat 3and4 because thats what has been recomended to me and im just starting off as well


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

76nemo said:


> Pardon my question, but you think EXTECH is stealing some light off of Fluke?:blink: What other forums or articles are you viewing?
> 
> I have an Extech phase sequencer, and it's done it's job.
> 
> ...


Actually, that came from a long time distributor of both Fluke and Extech thermal imagers, and they actually steal alot of Fluke's TI business. He's been dealing with Fluke so long, he's grandfathered into all the new government regulations surrounding their thermal imagers. (They won't let just anyone sell those things) He told me flat out that if he lost Fluke as a vendor, he'd be just fine, but if he lost Extech, he would close up shop...... his words. I understand what you're saying though, "Toyota Tercel or Chevrolet Corvette" and our conversation was focused primarily on thermal imagers. Mostly, I was looking for your collective thoughts on the Extech brand as a whole. We are very seriously considering bringing them on. 

Also, I apologize for hijacking this "Clamp Meter" thread for your guys' opinions on Extech...... so how's that clamp meter search going, LittleJim? You look at any of the Ideal's? :whistling2:

Chris


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Most guys I work with carry a T-5 because of its size and capability, I use the T pro+ for voltage and a 322 clamp for amp reading.


That actually doesnt look too bad either. Is it a low impedance tester? My T5 picks up on induced voltages a little too well sometimes.

~Matt


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> That actually doesnt look too bad either. Is it a low impedance tester? My T5 picks up on induced voltages a little too well sometimes.
> 
> ~Matt


 
I picked up the T Plus Pro at Graingers on counter day for like $68 just for the low imepdance factor, it is very pocketable and great for basic troubleshooting. Some on here have told me that using it to check for blown fuses across the fuse could bring on the load but, I have been using it that way for months now and never had that happen. It did reset a lockout on a board but I think any meter would have done the same.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

ohmontherange said:


> Hey Brian John, I know you are in the IR biz, have you looked at any of the Fluke thermal imagers? What do you think? In one of your previous posts you said you used FLIR cameras


 
We have utilized FLIR and Mikron and paid anywhere from $32,000.00-$50,000.00. The newer cameras in the $10,000.00 range rival the images of these more expensive cameras. Many of the features that enhance the images HD and different color pallets are more for the end user that the IR techs.

A good camera should be able to give spot temperatures and have a decent report writer for fast processing of reports.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Aiken Colon said:


> Actually, that came from a long time distributor of both Fluke and Extech thermal imagers, and they actually steal alot of Fluke's TI business. He's been dealing with Fluke so long, he's grandfathered into all the new government regulations surrounding their thermal imagers. (They won't let just anyone sell those things) He told me flat out that if he lost Fluke as a vendor, he'd be just fine, but if he lost Extech, he would close up shop...... his words. I understand what you're saying though, "Toyota Tercel or Chevrolet Corvette" and our conversation was focused primarily on thermal imagers. Mostly, I was looking for your collective thoughts on the Extech brand as a whole. We are very seriously considering bringing them on.
> 
> Also, I apologize for hijacking this "Clamp Meter" thread for your guys' opinions on Extech...... so how's that clamp meter search going, LittleJim? You look at any of the Ideal's? :whistling2:
> 
> Chris


I don't think one can be a long time distributor of Extech imagers because they "just" started rebranding the compact FLIR models with their name. I'm not sure if Extech making anything at all but imports and/or rebrands products. That being said, I have a few Extech products and like them, whoever makes them!:thumbsup:


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

LittleJim,

I see you got an Ideal 61-732 (http://electriciantalk.com/showthread.php?t=3746). That's a nice one. 600V rated. I'm interested to know how it works for you. 

Chris


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

i had one of those greenlee meter someone was talking about its was a decent little meter for the money, i think 60 or 70 bucks at a big box. i would recomend spending a little more though and getting a t5-1000, it will do 90%of what you need for everyday stuff.


----------

